# Amesiella monticola



## Stone (Jul 16, 2019)

I've been watching this spike slowly form over more than....... 12 MONTHS!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice. Fragrant?


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 16, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Stone (Jul 16, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Fragrant?


I have the flu at the moment so I smell and taste nothing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2019)

pristine


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 23, 2019)

Nicely grown plant!

All the species in this genus will take a long time to develop the spikes.


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 24, 2019)

Cool species. High humidity?


----------



## naoki (Jul 24, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Rockbend (Jul 25, 2019)

What is the difference between Amesiella monticola and Amesiella philippinensis?

I've seen conflicting descriptions involving plant size and yellow in the lip.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2019)

Ha! Mine is in spike. I hope for less than a year!!!


----------



## Tom-DE (Aug 5, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Ha! Mine is in spike. I hope for less than a year!!!


FYI, Eric. In general, the spike takes about 3 months to develop.


----------



## e-spice (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice job. Interesting that it took a year for the spike. I wasn't able to grow this species.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 12, 2019)

Rockbend said:


> What is the difference between Amesiella monticola and Amesiella philippinensis?
> 
> I've seen conflicting descriptions involving plant size and yellow in the lip.



I would love to know the answer to this as well. I have read about them and it is not clear what the difference is. I have had both and they looked much the same. unless one of them was mislabeled.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 12, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Ha! Mine is in spike. I hope for less than a year!!!



Mine took about two to three months to develop and open. Nicely scented like Gardenia! 
Mine bloomed in the winter.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 12, 2019)

Stone said:


> I've been watching this spike slowly form over more than....... 12 MONTHS!



Nerve wrecking, but definately worth the wait. It's immaculately, immensely beautifull!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2019)

Beauty! Wow long time for spike


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 13, 2019)

a year?!!!
holy Toledo!


----------

